# Got a nice urban buck today!



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Well I was able to take a very nice typical 8 point this morning. This is 3 days after a heartbreaking experience with a monster that I hit in the shoulder  After the not-so-deadly-shot I completely went through my gear and re-tuned the bow so that any errors would be minimized. It worked! 

The morning started out beautiful. 18 hen turkeys wandered by noisily, and a bald eagle flew the stream I was facing at eye level (from the treestand). It was already a successful morning in my eyes. After not seeing or hearing deer, I decided to hit the antlers. I started soft, and finished very loud. Not two minutes later, the buck came in on a trail that parallels the creek. He checked and went to work on two scrapes that I made with my boot and PEAKRUT Doe-n-heat granules (work VERY well for $5.00 at walmart, have had 5 seperate bucks at two different spots goto work on this stuff). He started moving again nose down into my shooting lane and I stopped him with a bleat. I took more time than I usually do in making sure the shot placement would be good. I released, and the shot looked good! He ran off about 50 yards....stopped....fell (almost in the stream!) and got back up... He proceeded to walk out of my view. I was super concerned at this point. Was I going to lose another buck? Well I text messaged a friend and he assured me that I should stay put for 30 minutes before getting down...I did that...which was very difficult. Found good blood....found my broken off arrow (looked like a pass through??)...found more blood...and saw ahead of me what looked like a dirty couch cushion on a sand bar (not out of place in an urban stream environment). Well as I slowly moved closer, I noticed horns sticking up! After appraching cautiosly, I was able to know for certain that I had succesfully taken my personal best buck!

8 point, quite wide, did a rough measure and got 129". I'll measure him better when I get him back from the taxidermist! Today was a great day!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats Mushi!!! Glad you and I could get it done on back to back days!!! Maybe you will actually come up and kill some birds now


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nic buck and nice story. I ratteled in 2 bucks this morning also. Neither 1 was a shooter.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

hey hey i did not get any pic .. oh thats how it is now ..13 days 


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
nice deer


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

That's the way to regroup. nice buck!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job Buddy. Save me a place (LOL)


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice Buck Mush..My friend jiggerman tells me about those big urban bucks, Thats a nice one..


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Congrats on th PB. And nice looking buck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice looking Buck & story Kyle,congrats on the pb.Great job!


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice one Kyle, and well deserved!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice deer Kyle. Way to go! Kudos on the nice picture too.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great looking buck !!! Glad you got back out there after losing that other one. Looks like good shot placement, too.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice job and a very nice deer, that doesn't look like Wolf park to me.


----------



## jimf (Nov 4, 2011)

Good Job !!!!!!!!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Sweet way to fill your buck tag for the season,congregations

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks guys! Means a lot!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

A very memorial day right there!
Great job Mush!
It'll be a beautiful mount!
Congratulations!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Beautiful 8 !! Great pic too. Congrats.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

good job kyle.


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

Outstanding, and you should be a writer, loved the way you took me every step.....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey, thats a nice buck anywhere. congrats.
sherman


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice buck and story!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck!...way to regroup and get back out there. Congrats man.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice deer Mushi im after a big one on the edge of two metro parks sure hope they make their way bye me, hope you enjoy your mount.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good luck! Those parks and surrounding areas hold tiny deer...


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

dude nice buck! congrats!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Eagles, turkeys, and a good buck! Awesome!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Love those city bucks. I've seen 4 large bucks in Hilliard area over the last 4 days. Relative called yesterday and said there was a 6 PT and doe bedded in her neighbors yard in upper Arlington by 5th ave! Ski


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Here's a nice photo of him the few days before I get to meet him personally.


----------

